# Waltons cures



## dave17a (Jul 11, 2015)

Thought I posted this here, musta forgot to hit submit. Anyone tried any Waltons cures, maple or brown sugar?

  Good prices, 2.50 for a pound of cure which does 25 lbs. of meat. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2015)

I use a similar "maple sugar Bacon" cure....   It's good....      check the label... the cure I use is 0.75% nitrite and the rate is 2#'s of cure per 100 #'s of meat....


----------

